# Marines in camo pattern armour?



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

just an idea i have for a (perhaps) up and coming army. 

but would marines ever use camo armour?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Sure, my not?

That could be that Chapter's colors, even though the jungle green camo might not work in the iceworlds.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen it done on SM Tanks. One even got a Silver I think in a GD a couple of years back.

But from a personal point of veiw I wouldn't ever do it. Its not really in keeping with the whole image.


----------



## Severian (Jan 22, 2007)

Saw a marine chapter other other day in a cammo green with the whole foliage stuck to the armor thing going. Now I realize it sounds sort of strange and the current fluff don't support it but it looked surprisingly cool and wit a DIY chapter you may create your own fluff explanation. So in short it is your army and hobby, if that is the way you want to go then do it! 8)


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Theres a chapter in the marine collectors guide painted up in blue urban camo. Looks pretty fookin cool.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

firewolf said:


> >> Theres a chapter in the marine collectors guide painted up in blue urban camo. Looks pretty fookin cool.


The Exercutioners unless I am mistaken.

The Badab war had a whole bunch of chapters unsing camo schemes. Also there are numerous (very old like me) pictures of codex chapters using camo patterns. Afterall marines aint stupid.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It's only the current fluff says they don't, due to wanting to be visually impressive and freak out the enemy. As dakari-mane says, in the old days probably most chapters had camo patterns, including variant schemes for some important chapters.

Anyway, with 'see but don't be seen' as a possible marine trait (not too easy hiding dressed in purple and gold armour, I guess!) it's pretty easy to justify, even for codex chapters. If they're non-codex, well, even less problem.

Oh, gotta go, health and saftey says I have to turn my machine off coz there's a thunderstorm...
:cyclops:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

If anyone would mind posting pics from the rouge trader book? every single space marine model had camo patterns, and there were several patterns per chapter.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

my local gw back home (kingston upon hull) had a fully painted camo scheme space marine army on display, it looked awesome!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

ThunderBolt said:


> just an idea i have for a (perhaps) up and coming army.
> 
> but would marines ever use camo armour?


My chaos marines do. Take a look in the gallery to see them.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, but they're heretics. And anything they do, we can't do or else we'll look mighty stupid. :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> yeah, but they're heretics. And anything they do, we can't do or else we'll look mighty stupid. :wink:


including using bolters?

:lol:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I think scouts may have everything in camo.

Thats how im paitning my Golden Hands scouts at least.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Marines of any kind look just fine in camo.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Mot Space Marines wouldn't use camouflage, because the point of Space Marines is to be seen. The objective of using Space Marines is not extremely subtle guerilla warfare, but completely unsubtle 'OH SHIT, HERE COEM TEH SPACE MARINES'.

That said, in certain very restricted situations, a group of Marines would use stealth tactics. In any situation in which they are too outnumbered or outgunned to simply eradicate the enemy, where the objective is more than simply killing some specific units and leaving, and where the terrain is heavy enough to support it, they may use these tactics. You wouldn't see them in grassland camouflage or desert camouflage for that reason.

Not that alternate reality ever seems to get in anyone's way around here.


----------



## Kujo (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought about doing a camo pattern on just the commander and maybe just on his lower torso armor..... I'm going with a white background w/ purple & black camo lines 

You will not mistake him for someone who is hiding

(I'm gonna have to think up some hardcore BS to cover the fluff end)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

but perhaps if hes hiding in snow with purple paint in it?

where theres a will, theres a way!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Kujo said:


> I thought about doing a camo pattern on just the commander and maybe just on his lower torso armor..... I'm going with a white background w/ purple & black camo lines
> 
> You will not mistake him for someone who is hiding
> 
> (I'm gonna have to think up some hardcore BS to cover the fluff end)


I don't see a major problem with this. Alot of planets might have crazy colored stars shining on them, or just purplish moonlight or even warp-bright auroras of purple. If I was fighting on a frozen world under purple moonlight or etc I would use that scheme.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Momentarily I'll have a link posted to the WIP section with pictures of the Marine squad I'm painting in Urban camo. Suffice to say, they look pretty damned good.


EDIT: Link!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

In the days of Rogue Trader, as it's been stated, Space Marines used camo, but it still typically displayed the Chapter colors and heraldry at least SOMEWHERE on the armour, so it wasn't like it was going to be terribly effective. Besides, when you consider that half-ton, nine-foot-tall superhuman warriors are stomping around, it's hard to imagine they'll be able to rely on something like camo. Infiltrating Space Marines have always struck me more as a bull-headed charge into enemy guns, ducking from cover to cover before the game starts rather than actually being sneaky. 

Contemporary Space Marines, however, wouldn't deign to repaint their armour in camo, with perhaps some rare exceptions in DIY Chapters. It would dishonor the Chapter by covering its colors and heraldry, and it would dishonor the armour's spirit.

Scouts, on the other hand... camo is just sort of part of their nature. However, rather than paint their armour, they usually use adaptive camoline cloaks.


----------



## Kujo (Aug 13, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> In the days of Rogue Trader, as it's been stated, Space Marines used camo, but it still typically displayed the Chapter colors and heraldry at least SOMEWHERE on the armour, so it wasn't like it was going to be terribly effective. Besides, when you consider that half-ton, nine-foot-tall superhuman warriors are stomping around, it's hard to imagine they'll be able to rely on something like camo. Infiltrating Space Marines have always struck me more as a bull-headed charge into enemy guns, ducking from cover to cover before the game starts rather than actually being sneaky.
> 
> Contemporary Space Marines, however, wouldn't deign to repaint their armour in camo, with perhaps some rare exceptions in DIY Chapters. It would dishonor the Chapter by covering its colors and heraldry, and it would dishonor the armour's spirit.
> 
> Scouts, on the other hand... camo is just sort of part of their nature. However, rather than paint their armour, they usually use adaptive camoline cloaks.


that's exactly what I was thinking about the scouts too, it would be cool to do a camo scheme on them w/o violating your armies' codex standards


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I put camo pants (chaos, codex, and skull) on my neophytes in my Black Templar army. It makes no sense but brings a little more contrast variation to the army,


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

For a DIY chapter, sure go nuts. Make up some fluff to explain it.

For an established chapter, however I'm inclined to say no. Aside from the whole 'marines are meant to be seen' thing, current fluff does dictate that covering your chapter badge and/or your chapter colors is bad juju, it displeases the war-spirit within the armor and is something you'd never want to do. Even Libbies, Chappies, Techies, and Deathwatch still sport at least one piece of armor with chapter colors (usually a shoulder or knee pad)

But as I said, if it's a DIY chapter then go ahead and make up some fluff to explain it. It should look pretty sweet.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I would guess that Scouts, Scout bikers, and also Marines on a long campaign or separated from friend and Barge. My Scouts, since the Mountain Angels don't have a Scout Company, per say, are painted camo with little foliage on their armor. Guns have camo nets, Ghille suits, that kind of thing.

-Dirge


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

if you are creating your own chapter then sure go ahead, then just create some of your own fluff. i mean you could have a full camo scheme and then have the chapter colours on just a shoulder pad or knee pad. some adaptive fluff for the chapter like they are a particularly sneaky chapter, involved in guerilla warfare or something similar, or maybe just on a particular campaign or crusade.

however it is a total no go for set chapters, except among scouts wearing the adaptive cloaks.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I can imagine Space Marines surrounded and outnumbered, cut off, y'know?

Space Marines are brave, not stupid. #1 Rule, Codex Astartes. I would think that Papa Gulliman would have advertised using camo under the correct circumstances. If a SM is in the middle of an Imperial Grand Army, no, but if it's a Kill Team or a Combat Patrol, you can imagine they're survivors or something and have adapted their gear to the area.

-Dirge


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

having camo on your infiltrators would be cool.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

And some of those little plants like in the Catachan heavy weapon teams. Maybe Ghillie suits or NV goggles?

-Dirge


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

I think it was the Space Marines from the Raptors chapter who changed their colors from blue/yellow to dark green in order to survive after stranding on a jungle world.
They kept these colors even after they were able to return.


----------

